

Use Subqueries to Count Distinct 0X Faster - taspeotis
http://ta.speot.is/2014/01/25/use-subqueries-to-count-distinct-0x-faster/

======
ahmed1490
Similar example and simplier explanation for noobs. :) Was on HN yesterday.

[https://periscope.io/blog/use-subqueries-to-count-
distinct-5...](https://periscope.io/blog/use-subqueries-to-count-
distinct-50x-faster.html)

